# DTG contract printer required - 100s of orders/day



## mattnz (Jan 19, 2014)

We have been let down again by a Contract DTG print provider and have significant sales volumes coming up.

We are looking for a contract DTG printer that is capable of fast turnaround at decent rates, We can send hundreds of orders each day.

We need a solution in place this week, we have 3 other printer companies in place, but will have total orders for over 1500/day from Black Friday onwards. We are going through massive growth and will have ongoing requirements next year.

PM me if interested.


----------



## mattnz (Jan 19, 2014)

I have received a PM response to this, but for some reason the system doesnt allow me to respond. Please include contact details so I can reply to you.


----------



## mattnz (Jan 19, 2014)

I just discovered I have a total message box capacity of 5 messages. What kind of joke is that?

I just had 2 messages reject, please try again


----------



## HypnotizedEnt (Nov 9, 2011)

Email me:

[email protected]

please include some sample designs so i can guestimate how much ink your prints are. 

and im guessing primarily dark shirts?


Do you currently have any order management software like deco network?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​



Please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer/printer/ service/etc. outside of the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/ area, you cannot offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html guidelines.


----------



## mattnz (Jan 19, 2014)

HypnotizedEnt said:


> Email me:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


We do have deco network. We also have our own systems that provide similar output file to deco network and have developers capable of integrating with any API.

I will send you a sample file which we use for those that don't have an api.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

mattnz said:


> We have been let down again by a Contract DTG print provider and have significant sales volumes coming up.
> 
> We are looking for a contract DTG printer that is capable of fast turnaround at decent rates, We can send hundreds of orders each day.
> 
> ...


I can help with the task at hand. Please email me at [email protected] so that we can further discuss what needs to be done. My shop runs 3 DTG Printers and has multiple shifts.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

If youhave not found anyone yet would like to toss our hat in the ring. I do DTG and fulfill direct to customers for a few different apparel brands as well as our own. As a comics publisher for 30 years I am very familiar with different file formats and have worked with several different ecommerce platforms inclduing eBay, Amazon (FBA and Seller Central), 3Dcart, Volusion, Shopify, Etsy and a bunch more.

Feel free to contact me at [email protected], you can see our own stuff at
Tee Geniuses an SLG Publishing COmpany – TeeGeniuses
Welcome to [SLG Publishing] - Better Comics Through Superior Firepower

Dan Vado


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

mattnz said:


> I just discovered I have a total message box capacity of 5 messages. What kind of joke is that?
> 
> I just had 2 messages reject, please try again


If you contribute with 15 post in the forum the 5 PM restriction is lifted.


----------

